# 1941 huffman rear carrier



## TheMonarkMan (Aug 20, 2022)

Looking for a 1941 huffman rear carrier for a top flight. Anyone have one to get rid of?


----------



## John (Aug 20, 2022)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/304603415015?campid=5335809022


----------



## TheMonarkMan (Aug 20, 2022)

John said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/304603415015?campid=5335809022



Thank you, I'll have to keep an eye on that one.


----------



## John (Aug 20, 2022)

It was on there with no bids and was relisted. Offer the $29.00 good chance he will take it.


----------

